# roxi has lumps under her nipples



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

this may sound silly but.... roxi has some lumps under neath her nipples but it seems to be under all that i can feel, could it be because she is in season or something like that? im a bit worried now and my mum thinks i should take her vet just to be safe. 
so i just wanted to ask your advice just incase im being a bit silly it does worry me as my german shepard died from cancer 
any advice would be great thanks


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I just had a feel of honey and she does not seem to have them, I am unsure of what it is it could be normal?


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Just to be safe I would have them checked by your vet. It is always better
to having things checked rather than guessing.


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

yeah i think i will, i am worried about them.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

yes I would go to the vet asap. 
Keep us posted ! I will say a prayer for roxi.


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

thanks i am really worried but my bf dont seem to be. i just dont want the vet to think im stupid if nothing it wrong with her. x


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

yes get it checked not to scare you but I know there have been a couple unspayed female chi's on here that have had mammary tumors hopefully they or zoey and ziva's mom can chime in (sorry forgot her screen name).


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

That's normal for some females during their heat and after as well, she is maturing but if you are really worried then call and ask or go into the vet. It kind of caught me off guard with Cali as she is the same But they are producing their milk glands not that she will have any milk in them but its there


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> yes get it checked not to scare you but I know there have been a couple unspayed female chi's on here that have had mammary tumors hopefully they or zoey and ziva's mom can chime in (sorry forgot her screen name).


"Mammary tumors are more common in unspayed, middle-aged female dogs (those between 5 and 10 years of age), although they can, on rare occasions, be found in dogs as young as 2 years. These tumors are rare in dogs that were spayed under 2 years of age. Occasionally, mammary tumors will develop in male dogs and these are usually very aggressive and have a poor prognosis."

here is a link also: Mammary Tumors (Cancer) in Dogs


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> That's normal for some females during their heat and after as well, she is maturing but if you are really worried then call and ask or go into the vet. It kind of caught me off guard with Cali as she is the same But they are producing their milk glands not that she will have any milk in them but its there


that is what i thaught aswell, do you think i should wait a few days or go vets  roxi os only ayear and 2 months old so im hopping it wouldnt be cancer


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

to be honest it would be up to you and how worried you are about it. Cali's are still there but I can feel they are going down. I think its like when some women have periods and their breast swell or hurt thats the same thing. It is one of those things that some do and some don't. 
Oh big thing even if she isn't bleeding keep her away from walks, outside by herself or around a non fixed male as she is in standing heat for another 2-3 wks and can get preggers PM me anytime I don't mind answering any questions or just to talk =)


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

Is it under all of them? If so, I would say it is probably hormonal, but always better to check with the Dr. One of my pugs had a pre cancerous tumor removed when we got her, and the lump affected only one nipple.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks for the info triplea! I guess it's better safe than sorry to get it checked.....what about false pregnancy or does that happen after the heat cycle is over? my prada I think has had one-two before but she didn't gain weight or anything but 2 times in her heat cycle she has had colostrum that would come out of her nipples the vet didn't seem concerned about it but her nipples were swollen but not like as if they were full of milk like it had fluid in them. Eventually it would go away in her case.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> thanks for the info triplea! I guess it's better safe than sorry to get it checked.....what about false pregnancy or does that happen after the heat cycle is over? my prada I think has had one-two before but she didn't gain weight or anything but 2 times in her heat cycle she has had colostrum that would come out of her nipples the vet didn't seem concerned about it but her nipples were swollen but not like as if they were full of milk like it had fluid in them. Eventually it would go away in her case.


yes the false pregnancy happens after the heat cycle and they can gain weight act different and have milk come out as well. I was told NEVER squeeze the nipple to get milk out because you can cause an infection or other things. yep your vet is right not to be concern with some milk coming out it is natural for them and its good it goes away because if it didn't there would be a problem. as long as she is acting fine and eating ok really wouldn't stress or worry yourself over something that is natural for them IMO
Answers.com - Dog's nipples swollen during heat


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

it didn't happen her last heat cycle but it happened the two before that but it did eventually go away and \i didn't squeeze them but one of Baby-Love's pups at the time (over a year ago) latched onto her nipple and when I pulled it off I noticed it otherwise I probably wouldn't have even known.....


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

That is good she is normal heats and doesn't produce the milk if not pregnant. Just want to point it out squeezing the nipples isn't good to do it.
I have google and searched on the net it seems to be part of the heat cycle and their bodies changing not to really worry over it. Now if it was one lump or huge then yes please see the vet I am only talking about the glands becoming bigger and nipples popping out more they looking and feel like lumps but as she goes out of heat the hardness goes away if not you are looking at pregnant or false pregnancy or something else


----------

